# Elians or Lady Elisabeth schools



## nick1 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi,we are going to relocate next year to Albir.Can anyone recommend a good school for my son he will be 9 then, we have been told that Lady Elisabeth and Elians are good ,does anyone know which is the better of the 2 plus are there any others? Also doe anyone know what the fees are for Elians.
Thanks in advance Nick.


----------



## maxmom (Oct 20, 2010)

There is Xabia International in Javea (goes by XIC). Our daughter is 7 and goes to Lady. He would be at the same school, on Cumbre de Sol. Its nice and new, they just moved there about 2 years ago. However, we are seriously considering sending her to the local spanish school after the school year, and are planning to send our 3 year old son there after christmas break. There is a great thread on here (maybe on page 5 or 6) " how old is too old for spanish school" that I found really helpfull and has helped us make the decision to change schools. Unless you'll only be here for a short time, I would consider the spanish route. I went to the local school by us with a fellow site member and the headmistress there told me that I was crazy spending my money there! It was quite funny! If you could get your son into classes for spanish before you come, it would help immensley. The mom from the site that I went to visit the school with said that there is a good mix of english,spanish and dutch kids at the local school. Thanks Eloise!!! Sorry to ramble, but I would look at the local schools as well, I wish we had before we had put our daughter into Lady. Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

maxmom said:


> There is Xabia International in Javea (goes by XIC). Our daughter is 7 and goes to Lady. He would be at the same school, on Cumbre de Sol. Its nice and new, they just moved there about 2 years ago. However, we are seriously considering sending her to the local spanish school after the school year, and are planning to send our 3 year old son there after christmas break. There is a great thread on here (maybe on page 5 or 6) " how old is too old for spanish school" that I found really helpfull and has helped us make the decision to change schools. Unless you'll only be here for a short time, I would consider the spanish route. I went to the local school by us with a fellow site member and the headmistress there told me that I was crazy spending my money there! It was quite funny! If you could get your son into classes for spanish before you come, it would help immensley. The mom from the site that I went to visit the school with said that there is a good mix of english,spanish and dutch kids at the local school. Thanks Eloise!!! Sorry to ramble, but I would look at the local schools as well, I wish we had before we had put our daughter into Lady. Good luck and welcome to the forum!


here's a link to the thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/5532-how-old-too-old-spanish-state-school.html


----------



## maxmom (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the link Xabiachica!


----------

